# Small and Medium Hayracks



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

(geez, I'm like spamming the forum today. Lots of questions, I guess!)

I need a small/medium sized hayrack to go into my barn. (I love saying "my barn") I don't want to buy one. I have plenty of 2x4s and other kinds of wood my dad drags home from jobs. (He works kinda like a handyman) I have a hog/cattle panel. I draw a blank every time I try to think of a neat way to use them. Does anyone have any ideas / pictures of their small-medium hayracks?

PS: I saw the one made out of a pallet... I'm fresh out of pallets, actually!


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

I actually made all of my hay racks from hog/cattlepanels. I Cut them down to about the right size that I wanted, one is about 3'tall X 8' long. I attached the bottom of the rack to the wood fence using fencing steeples. I then attached the top using a piece of metal strap to the top board of the fence above the rack. I will see if I can get a pic of one and post it later. I found my digital camera and cable just yesterday. Where mine is placed the horses would stop by and steal hay out of the top so I took some old solar heating plastic panels and cut them into pieces large enough to cover the top and made wire hinges to keep it on. It works better then a store bought one. 

GL
Tom


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the help. If you can get some pictures, it would be great, so I can show my dad and he can help build something like it.


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

I actually went up and tooks some photos. I am having a time posting them. I had an account at photobucket so I am working on it.

http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee65 ... tta009.jpg

See if that works.

This is my first pic post.

TOM


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My hayracks inside are cattle panels that have been cut in length to fit between the studs. I have them nailed across the bottoms with wire staples, and along the sides where they fit between the wall studs, leaving the top open just enough to slide a few flakes of hay between the panels and the wall. I have small goats so even if they stand up against them they can't reach into them from the top, they have to pull hay through the squares. Also, my goats are horned and using the panels against the wall prevents them from putting their heads through them.

* Thats about how mine look, but mine are flush against the walls, I also have panels doubled up outside to put hay flakes between them, allowing the does and bucks to eat from the same feeder. They share a goat paneled fence line.


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

Maybe another pic.

http://s235.photobucket.com/albums/ee65 ... tta010.jpg

THis is a view looking down at it from the side.

GL
Tom


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for those pics! I think that was what I was going for!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great idea....... :thumb:


----------

